# Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!



## yaryar (21. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben da so ein Problem, wo wir nicht weiter kommen. Hoffe, das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Wir haben cirka vor einem halben Jahr ein Haus gekauft. Im Garten befindet sich ein Teich mit Wasser(ohne irgendwelche Elektronik und Fischen). Der Teich müsste nach Angaben sehr lange nicht mehr benutzt worden sein. Da ich 2 Kinder habe, habe ich gestern den Teich entleert. Unten waren einige Äste u.s.w.. Unten am Teich habe ich dann seltsame Tiere entdeckt, die ich zufor noch nie gesehen habe. Sie sind ca. 5-7 cm lang und haben einen fast so langen schwanz wie das Körper und sind vierbeinig. Also genauer gesagt sehen die aus wie Krokodile in kleinformat. Auf jeden Fall sind es Tiere die im Wasser leben. Mich interesiert, was das für ein Tier ist. Leider habe ich noch nichts finden können. Ich hoffe, das ihr mir diesbezüglich helfen könnt, um welchen Tierart es sich dabei handeln könnte.

Vorab vielen Dank,

Erkan M.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Erkan,

und erst einmal herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Das klingt sehr nach Molchen - nichts Gefährliches also. Da kannst Du eher stolz drauf sein. Allerdings wäre ein Foto zur endgültigen Bestimmung hilfreich. Achso, und wenn Du die Burschen halten willst, dann beeil Dich mit den Reinigungsarbeiten. Also schnell wieder Pflanzen und Wasser rein. Hoffentlich hast Du nicht alles Teichwasser weggegossen....


----------



## karsten. (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*



			
				yaryar schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Sie sind ca. 5-7 cm lang und haben einen fast so langen schwanz wie das Körper und sind vierbeinig. Also genauer gesagt sehen die aus wie Krokodile in kleinformat.........



dito
Molche ?


----------



## sternhausen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Erkan
Sehr hifreich wäre es wenn du ein Bild von deinen "Krokodilen" ins forum stellen könntest.
Ich vermute, daß es sich entweder um __ Molche oder Libellenlarven handelt.
Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung.
Wie gesagt entweder ein Bild oder eine bessere Beschreibung wäre fein.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## yaryar (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

erstmal Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe. Habe mal schnell gegoogelt und mir den link von Karsten angeguckt. Demnach müssten es __ Molche sein. Die sehen genau so aus wie auf den Fotos von Karsten. Leider wird der Teich für einige Zeit leer bleiben. Wüsste leider nicht was ich mit den Molchen anstellen soll. Sooo. Also nochmals DANKE für die schnellen Antworten und nette Begrüßung.

Herzlichst,

Erkan M.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Erkan,

ist sichergestellt, dass die __ Molche aus dem Teich raus können? Dann verflüchtigen sie sich von alleine. Bitte nichts mit ihnen "anstellen".

Maximal vielleicht bei den Nachbarn in den Teich. Aber mehr wirklich nicht...


----------



## morag (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hallo!

Genau, nichts "anstellen" mit den Molchen: Sie stehen unter NATURSCHUTZ.

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## flohkrebs (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

hallo!
hab das grad gelesen, und bin jetzt fast ein bisschen traurig ....
Wenn der Teich jetzt leerstehen wird - sterben die dann nicht??
Dann wäre es doch besser, sie in einen anderen Gartenteich zu transportieren??
Ist nur eine Frage, vielleicht mag ein Molch-Experte antworten. Wäre doch echt schade, wenn die alle sterben müssten, oder?
Oder können __ Molche längere Distanzen "zu fuss" hinter sich bringen und zum nächsten Teich kriechen??
sorry, ich selber kenn mich bei Molchen leider gar nicht aus, hab nur diese Befürchtung....
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hi,

bis auf eine Molchart, ich vergess leider immer welche, leben die Tierchen nur teilweise im Wasser, in der Regel nur zur Paarung und Eiablage, bzw. die Larven, bis sie groß genug sind. Im Sommer gehen sie eh an Land. Deshalb ist wichtig, dass sie aus dem wasserlosen Teich rauskrabbeln können. Du darfst nicht vergessen: auch dieser Teich ist künstlich angelegt, sie müssen also irgendwann mal hingefunden haben....

Wobei ich auch versucht hätte, sie im nächstgelegen Teich unterzubringen. Wahrscheinlich ist das inzwischen dafür eh zu spät.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Komisches Tier im Teich...Hilfe!!!*

Hallo ... alle

Ich habe heute ein __ Bergmolch-Päarchen mit Bilder in die Datenbank (Anregungen-Vorschläge) gestellt: ...Vielleicht hilft das weiter...

Falls der Link funktioniert...  schaut hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16445

Es grüßt
Tommy


----------

